# JBJ Nano Cube 12 gallon - what heater fits in the back?



## bploeg (Sep 20, 2004)

I am using Marineland Stealth heater (I am 90% certain it is the 50W model can't look right now), or more precisely, used to use... I find that the tank is plenty warm without a heater, but it worked fine. I have one of the first model cube, without the fans though. 

I believe the heater is 8 3/4" long


----------



## Nanohan (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks bploeg. If that fits, then I know there are several other 50W heaters that should fit just fine. The Hydor Theo 50W is only 7" long - might just pull the trigger on that one.

The Marineland Stealth-Pro 50W is 7.5" long.

Very helpful - thanks again for your quick response.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=42_43&products_id=975

Only 5.5 inches long and the temperature controller is on the cord.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I shoved the standard walmart 15 gallon heater tube long in there just fine. I put it on the spot with the power head. it fits, just remember when you a water change is to turn off the heater first then drain the water.

The temp controller on it peaks just above the water line, perfect for me.


----------



## Nanohan (Jan 9, 2010)

accordztech said:


> I shoved the standard walmart 15 gallon heater tube long in there just fine. I put it on the spot with the power head. it fits, just remember when you a water change is to turn off the heater first then drain the water.
> 
> The temp controller on it peaks just above the water line, perfect for me.


Kinda ended up doing the same thing. Bought a Penn Plax Cascade 50W heater that was only 7" long. Heating up the tank as I type! That titanium heater looks awesome but when I googled it, I found lots of people who had problems with that particular heater and actually many titanium heaters in general (most were comments from 2009 at that.)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

haha I got the cheapest heater at walmart, been runningi this heater for about 6 years in previous tanks. I heard issues of this one as well. But it kept stable temps


----------

